# Eagle lid and closure



## rtr (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello All , picked up an Eagle half gallon jar , need a lid and closure . Are these hard to come by ?? Thanks


----------



## bobclay (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi rtr and welcome to the forum!

 There are differing types of the EAGLE jar, some take a thumbscrew and yoke, some take a Willoughby stopple and one takes a real difficult to find, (even the repro closure is hard to find) brass wire and clamp. You'll have to post a pic to determine which of these type you have.

 Even without closure, a nice jar!  )

 Bob Clay


----------



## rtr (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello Bob , thanks for the reply ! Here is a pic .


----------



## bobclay (Aug 25, 2006)

This appears to be the type that would take an unmarked glass lid and yoke type closure with thumbscrew; very similar to the Millville Atmospheric type closure. A Millville closure might actually fit...it sure looks close to the same.

 Bob


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi all, I don't think a Millville clamp will work on an Eagle jar.  Some years ago, we picked up several iron yoke clamps for $3.00 each at a flea market.  Since we were fairly new to collecting, it took be a while to figure out they were Eagle clamps.  Alas, since then we've traded them off for clamps & closures we needed so there aren't any more left.  The rounded shoulder Millville takes a squared clamp, the square shoulder jar takes the rounded clamp, but it's quite a bit larger than the Eagle clamp.  Another way to tell the difference is that the thumbscrew on a Millville clamp is sort of a rounded-square shape as you look down on it from the top & the Eagle clamp more closely resembles a six-pointed star shape curved between each point - like an inverted scallop.  That's hard to describe huh?  I could sure draw it a lot easier.  -Tammy


----------



## bottlescrounger (Sep 5, 2006)

*Impressive!!!* I would say it's going to be a long haul to find a totally original closure, But I may be mistaken. Are you lucky at poker?


----------

